# Corel Draw 10 und vektorgrafik!



## Gravidi (22. Juni 2003)

hallo.
ich habe corel draw 10 und wollte eine vektorgrafik erstellen!
nur wo muss ich anfangen....?
habt ihr irgentwo mal ein tut dafür gesehen...
habe keins gefunden...
thx
greetz
gravidi


----------



## Hercules (22. Juni 2003)

Da gibt es ein Medium namens handbuch, das man in diesem Falle zur and nimmt!
Wenn du sowas nicht hast, dann kannst du ja mal nach einem Handbuch im Internet schauen (pdf - file)

Als tip gebe ich dir :  Zeichenstiftwerkzeug, Pfadtool, Bezier


----------



## Gravidi (22. Juni 2003)

man hier wird einem ja richtig geholfen *rofl*!
aber kannst du mir sagen wie man vektorgrafiken mit illustrator macht?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. Juni 2003)

Im Prinzip geht es in jedem Vekrtorprogramm gleich:

Pfadwerzeug, Bezierkurven, Zeichstift und vorgegebene Vektorformen!


----------

